# Calling Rowe2



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

I am excted to here Pamelor worked good for you and IBS-C. Elavil just did not work well for me. I have had the perscription filled for a while and have not wanted to try it but I feel like now would be a good time


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Ganas! I'm am so sorry I didn't see your post until today..I've been away from medication posts since I started on Effexor XR...Yes, the Pamelor did take away my pain, but I was constipated more than usual. Be please keep this in mind, also. I wasn't drinking enough water at the time. All soda practically. The Pamelor is a wonder drup for IBS pain though. Unfortunatly, I gained too much weight on it. I have switched to Effexor XR, which helps me sleep really well at night, and not be bothered with weight gain. Once again, if I don't drink enough water, I become constipated. It is so important to get a certain amount of water a day to help. Also, Benefiber is a great new product out that can be bought at Wal-Mart for about $7.00. It lasts a long time, and you can't taste it!


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

yep it has been a wonder drug for pain. no pain since I started. no more constipation like on elavil either I have been drinking lots of water as you have suggested. going to work on these chest pains though. I am only on 10mgs I cant imagine it would be enough to effect me but I will see.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Acid Reflux can make you have chest pains also. As your doctor about taking Nexium. It's great also. Take care!


----------

